# DOH/ HAAD license, Nurse in Abu Dhabi



## VanJan (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm looking for any kind of help and advice regarding obtaining a license to practice in UAE. 

We are living in Abu Dhabi as we relocated here last year mid-covid-19 pandemic and lock-downs etc from UK. We didn't feel it to be appropriate at this stage for me to apply for a job straight away as my husband works shifts and we needed to settle into the country. Also school opening has been ad-hoc due to the pandemic. 

I now am desperate to work but have had no end of difficulty with even registering on the dataflow system so can't even get as far as applying for a license. It has partially registered me so it won't let me start the process again. 

Because of Covid-19, they have closed any centres to speak to someone in person. All the telephone numbers I have either don't answer, clearly pretend they can't hear you, or do not speak English despite going through to the English line, or say they will close in 2 minutes, whatever the time of day. I have had no reply from the emails I have sent, even to the companies who make a business out of helping people with their applications.

I'm not in the least surprised there is a shortage of nurses if it has taken me 3 months to get nowhere!

I just don't know what to do and would appreciate any help or advice if anyone has experienced the same or something similar before. Does anyone have any useful numbers of contacts? Any experience with the system to show where I am going wrong? Anything would be grateful!! Thanks


----------

